# Hello from Norway



## Christoffer (Dec 21, 2012)

Good evening (at least here) to everyone!

35 year old man from Norway checking in. 

Always looking for good discussions and interesting posts.


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome to MT! What style of martial arts do you study?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome to MT. It's a bit crazy, but it's home...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Christoffer (Dec 21, 2012)

Yondanchris said:


> Welcome to MT! What style of martial arts do you study?


Thanks, I study Shotokan karate (JKA). Just got my shodan (november), and is always looking for ways to improve both as karate ka and instructor.



Dirty Dog said:


> Welcome to MT. It's a bit crazy, but it's home...


Thanks, I've been lurking a bit befor I registered (and awaiting activation), so i got a litle tast of it. 



Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome


Thanks


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome indeed, *Christoffer*.  If you've lurked a little before taking the plunge then, as you say, you've had a taste of just how broad the range of discussions can be here .  Don't be afraid to leap into a conversation on which you have an opinion, even if it's outside your area of expertise.  Speaking up and asking questions is how we learn after all .


----------



## K-man (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome or should I more correctly say 'velkommen'.    :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Christoffer (Dec 21, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Welcome indeed, *Christoffer*.  If you've lurked a little before taking the plunge then, as you say, you've had a taste of just how broad the range of discussions can be here .  Don't be afraid to leap into a conversation on which you have an opinion, even if it's outside your area of expertise.  Speaking up and asking questions is how we learn after all .


Thanks, and this is exactly why I registered at MT. Looks like a good community with a broad specter of discussions. Also I find Vbulletin to be the best discussionboard software. 

One other thing is that i feel that my english vocabulary is pretty good, but when I try to formulate a sentence I find myself stuck sometimes. 



K-man said:


> Welcome or should I more correctly say 'velkommen'.    :asian:


Tusen takk


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 21, 2012)

When it comes to phrasing and grammar, you've probably found that the internet is host to a wide variety of forms of 'English' .  But one of the good things about MT is that, without sounding elitist or too proud of ourselves, the contributors tend to think about what they are saying and how they are saying it {even the ones I disagree with :lol:}.  So you won't go too far wrong when it comes to structure if you use the posts here as a template for formulating your writing style in English {despite the majority of our members being American } :thumbsup:.


----------



## Christoffer (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds good!

I like to think that I also mainly speak/write american (due to influence from mostly american media). Talking english is fine, it just takes a litle longer to find the right phrasing when I write. :s197:


----------



## Takai (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 22, 2012)

A very big welcome to MT!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 22, 2012)

WElcome to MT! Hope to see you on the discussion boards, dont worry we dont bite...much :angel:


----------



## Carol (Dec 22, 2012)

*chomp* 


Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## K-man (Dec 22, 2012)

Christoffer said:


> Tusen takk


Virker som vi vil ha en hyggelig forening.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

